

Knowledge Representation in Sanskrit and Artificial Intelligence - priyadarshy
https://www.google.com/url?url=http://scholar.google.com/scholar_url%3Fhl%3Den%26q%3Dhttp://aaaipress.org/ojs/index.php/aimagazine/article/download/466/402%26sa%3DX%26scisig%3DAAGBfm1Xx2RGIhStJuaXmvfYR9KejFSZ3w%26oi%3Dscholarr&rct=j&sa=X&ei=vWhCU6nGN-SK2QW3hYG4DQ&ved=0CCcQgAMoADAA&usg=AFQjCNHqhBJkNoQV_ggA_751f1Gnr0bUfw

======
shantanu_gg
[http://www.quora.com/Natural-Language-Processing/Is-there-
an...](http://www.quora.com/Natural-Language-Processing/Is-there-any-
framework-API-for-parsing-text-written-in-Sanskrit) discusses some good work
in parsing Sanskrit text.

